# Boeing B-17E, 41-9023, "Yankee Doodle"



## rudolph1951 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice to know that it survived the war though one would have thought that a landmark aircraft would have been spared


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2018)

Couple of typos in there Geo - Bovington should be Bovingdon, in Hertfordshire, and Vassingbourn should be Bassingbourn, just up the road from Duxford.
Bovington was, and is, the main training camp for the Royal Tank Regiment (where the tank museum is today), and Bovingdon, mainly a training and replacement base in WW2, is perhaps better known today, in aviation circles, as the location for a number of movies, including '633 Squadron', and 'Hanover Street', among others.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2018)

I wonder if Joe Baugher edits his stuff. I sent him a serial number and photo of an aircraft, still not changed


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------

